# H1-B 2009 Quota



## cbringuez (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if the quota for the H1-B Visa for 2009 has been filled? I am trying to find the info on their site, but I am not seeing any clear news.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The latest press release:

*USCIS Updates Information on FY2010 H-1B Petition Filings*
USCIS has received approximately 45,500 H-1B petitions counting toward the Congressionally-mandated 65,000 cap. The agency continues to accept petitions subject to the general cap.
05/18/2009

The page promises regular updates @ USCIS - Cap Count for H-1B and H-2B Workers for Fiscal Year 2010 which, of course, gives no update whatsoever.

If you've got an offer, get it filed!


----------

